# Putting a petrol engine in a diesel car.



## jimllshiftit (May 24, 2009)

Ive brought my tired Spanish reg'd TDi engined Land Rover back to its birth place to carry out some long overdue repairs. One item on the agenda is a replacement engine and im toying with the idea of putting a V8 petrol in it. 

Will the Ficha Technica need to be altered? What has to be done to ensure the paperwork remains in order?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jimllshiftit said:


> Ive brought my tired Spanish reg'd TDi engined Land Rover back to its birth place to carry out some long overdue repairs. One item on the agenda is a replacement engine and im toying with the idea of putting a V8 petrol in it.
> 
> Will the Ficha Technica need to be altered? What has to be done to ensure the paperwork remains in order?


Yes it will. It will need to have a certificate that it has been installed by a registered installer &/or an engineers report.


----------



## jimllshiftit (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for getting back to me. 

Do you have any idea of the cost involved in changing the Ficha Technica and where id find an engineer to make the report? I suppose the later is a question for Traffico.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

jimllshiftit said:


> Thanks for getting back to me.
> 
> Do you have any idea of the cost involved in changing the Ficha Technica and where id find an engineer to make the report? I suppose the later is a question for Traffico.


Why on earth would you want to put a petrol engine in? (and where abouts in Spain are you going to do this so we can advise?)


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

country boy said:


> *Why on earth would you want to put a petrol engine in?* (and where abouts in Spain are you going to do this so we can advise?)


I thought exactly the same "why even try to do it?" the problems are many. Will the engine match with the gearbox? will the drive train to the diffs need to be changed? will the axles/diffs need changed?

what size of engine are you planning to replace the diesel with? (someone I knew tried putting a jaguar 4.2lt , straight 6, into a basic landrover....it fitted, but 4 prop shafts, 5 differencials later, he had it towed to a scrap yard)


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

jimllshiftit said:


> Ive brought my tired Spanish reg'd TDi engined Land Rover back to its birth place to carry out some long overdue repairs. One item on the agenda is a replacement engine and im toying with the idea of putting a V8 petrol in it.
> 
> Will the Ficha Technica need to be altered? What has to be done to ensure the paperwork remains in order?


For sure the paperwork will need to be altered & you should consult an authorised engineer who deals with changing a vehicles registration before going ahead IMO.
I assume you are going to fit the Detroit V8 as fitted by Rover for many years and fitted into quite a few LR's, nice engine !


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep...nice engine...couldn't agree more. BUT...consumption is not nice! wot's wrong with the 200/300 TDI's, they are the bees knees


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

country boy said:


> Yep...nice engine...couldn't agree more. BUT...consumption is not nice! wot's wrong with the 200/300 TDI's, they are the bees knees


Yes a nice lump as well, but its not a V8 (I am a tad biased)


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

They do sound nice...I'll give you that!


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

I took out the middle seat out of my defender ,it took three trips to itv centre including initial test before my Ficha could be amended..changing engine type !!!! you'll be on first name terms with itv blokes in test centre.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

playamonte said:


> Yes a nice lump as well, but its not a V8 (I am a tad biased)



OIII I've seen wot you drive........


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> OIII I've seen wot you drive........


Not by choice Willie I can assure you.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

playamonte said:


> Not by choice Willie I can assure you.


very true. It debunks the myth of the bore of the exhaust, is inversely proportunate the driver's braincell count......btw ... someone I know is restoring a LHD Jaguar xj6 4.2 (pre 1995)....... not a practical car, but she's a beauty(wife says if I even thought of buying it, the ninth level of hell would seem like a week on a Bali beach)......such is life:ranger:


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

One of these would be interesting. V8 and diesel !!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Abyss-Rover said:


> One of these would be interesting. V8 and diesel !!


Is that a marine engine ?


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

It's one of a pair, 6.5 GM diesel, twin turbo, Intercooled / Charge Air Cooled. They have been extensively uprated for marine use. Same engine block as used in the Hummer H1 I believe.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> very true. It debunks the myth of the bore of the exhaust, is inversely proportunate the driver's braincell count......btw ... someone I know is restoring a LHD Jaguar xj6 4.2 (pre 1995)....... not a practical car, but she's a beauty(wife says if I even thought of buying it, the ninth level of hell would seem like a week on a Bali beach)......such is life:ranger:


Tell her its an investment mate as they are quite rare in Spain etc etc. 
Thats apart from being very nice cars.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

playamonte said:


> *Tell her its an investment mate as they are quite rare in Spain etc etc. *
> Thats apart from being very nice cars.


I did.... she said I only wanted it for A) getting to the pub faster B) she knows the Jag can outrun the megane.... even when she's in a bad mood _(many years ago she was driving our citreon ax gti..a flash git in a Jenssen inteceptor pulled up beside us at traffic lights and started revving the engine. "what a plonker" she said. When the lights changed...all Hell broke loose. The jenssen was wheel spinning, the more agile ax,was ahead and gaining a surprising lead at this point , I decided a shower and a change of underwear was going to be prudent and if I told the doctor, he might give some xanax, valium or something else to let me sleep without nightmares of that night)_


----------

